# 1/2 Ton F-150 for plowing!



## zach5187 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello everyone my name is Zach! I am 20 years old and live in Omaha Nebraska. I have been reading on this website for about I would say a year now! Everyone says that you want to use a 3/4 Ton or larger truck if you are wanting to plow anything more than residental! My problem is that i am a college student therefore money is tight. I was thinking of a rig set up consistingof a 04 or newer f-150 with a Hiniker 700 or the sport duty boss! In your opinion would this be sufficent enough to do residental accounts and small amounts of commercial? I will not be the young punk A** kid trying to be cool hitting a bank of snow at 40 mph trying to impress everyone!


----------



## zach5187 (Mar 3, 2007)

I apoligize but another Question! What I dont understand is they recommend thes plows for S-10, Rangers, Exploders etc. IMO the f150 is more stout than mid size trucks, Is there a plow that i can use for a small amount of commercial and primary residential? That is heavier duty EX. Western Midweight?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I here u Zack i have a 01 F150 4.6L with tow package. from what i have gathered from this site and its Pros is that the 150 will only handle light duty plows ( up too 500# ) from what i get from the manufactures websites.plus any ballast it may need if I were u i would visit http://service.bossplow.com/PlowSelection.aspx and click this link and us the setup guide for your truck


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Well Zach, I have been running a 99' Dodge Ram 1500 for 4yrs now. I run with the 7"6' Pro Ultramount from Western. Just make sure you have the ballast in the back and you will be alright. By the way I only do commercial work, no residential. Hope this helps you out.

James


----------



## zach5187 (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL This is going to sound very stupid! But Ballast is just wait? I mean is this some time of aparatic that you put in your bed or sand bags??


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Ballast help even the weight the plows adds to the front end...back to the rear


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I have plowed commercially for the last 2 years with an 06 f 150supercab equipped with a fisher 7.5 MM2 RD plow. I installed a 2" leveling kit and run about 350 lbs of ballast up against the gate. The truck handles the plow quite well and only drops 1 - 1.5 inches with the plow raised. I have been plowing for many years with many different trucks (my current "fleet" includes an 89 f 250, a 93 k 2500, and an 03 superduty) and can honestly say this is one of the nicest trucks i have ever owned and plowed with. 
The reality is though Zach, that this truck will suffer premature part failures compared to its 3/4 and 1 ton counterparts. This is my personal plow truck and only gets as beat as i'm willing to beat it, thus prolonging the inevitable but keep in mind that the money you may save on the initial purchase will probably cost you twice as much down the road in repairs and premature replacement. 
Good luck, Roy


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hey Zach...*



zach5187;458267 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Zach! I am 20 years old and live in Omaha Nebraska. I have been reading on this website for about I would say a year now! Everyone says that you want to use a 3/4 Ton or larger truck if you are wanting to plow anything more than residental! My problem is that i am a college student therefore money is tight. I was thinking of a rig set up consistingof a 04 or newer f-150 with a Hiniker 700 or the sport duty boss! In your opinion would this be sufficent enough to do residental accounts and small amounts of commercial? I will not be the young punk A** kid trying to be cool hitting a bank of snow at 40 mph trying to impress everyone!


If you decide on a boss plow, I have a brand new frame for an 03 F150...these go for $400 and you can have it for $200 if you care to pay the UPS Ground from NH...
You can see it in the used equipment for sale section under "Hey Boss Guys"
Save you a little money and all you'll need is the blade and wiring.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

zach5187;458267 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Zach! I am 20 years old and live in Omaha Nebraska. I have been reading on this website for about I would say a year now! Everyone says that you want to use a 3/4 Ton or larger truck if you are wanting to plow anything more than residental! My problem is that i am a college student therefore money is tight. I was thinking of a rig set up consistingof a 04 or newer f-150 with a Hiniker 700 or the sport duty boss! In your opinion would this be sufficent enough to do residental accounts and small amounts of commercial? I will not be the young punk A** kid trying to be cool hitting a bank of snow at 40 mph trying to impress everyone!


I plow commercial lots with a 98 f-150 4x4. I have a meyer st 7'5" plow installed, it weighs 656 pounds and my truck handles the plow no prob. I put timbrens all around, and have 500 pounds of ballast weight in the bed behind the rear axle. Yes I would rather have a 3/4 ton or bigger, but sometimes you have to use what you have. You have to make sure that the plow you get is at least a 7.5, so when you are at full angle, it still will clear your trucks width.

98 F-150 4x4 w/timbrens
Meyer ST 7'5"
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Blade i"m betting u have the 5.4 my deal is i got the 4.6 in my 01 150


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i just wreckd mine today my 04 F150 long bed reg cab 4x4 meyers 7'6'' 5.4L 8500 gvw its a good truck with 500lbs in the back. till the muni plow decided it should of been a short bed


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Bummer hope its not in to bad of shape,
see i bought my 01 new has 117000 miles all highway the 4.6 a gvw of 6250 i could get a 7.5 weighing 500# or so with 300 ballast and timbrens just wondering if the 4.6 is to small for a blade that size the 01 150 does have the towing package ie tranny cooler


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

StoneDevil;458526 said:


> Blade i"m betting u have the 5.4 my deal is i got the 4.6 in my 01 150


The 4.6 will do just fine. Just make sure a foot and a half never gets pilled up, and that your 4 low works good and you could just about push through any kind of snow.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

YA truck runs ok small things a popping up now though, thanks for the advise


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya i am pretty upset at the momment i am praying that no more falls i had to call my couzin and roll in his clunker. thank god i give him such a hard time about that truck because if i yell he keeps it in decent shape. i am gonna be waitin for the ins agent to call in the morning. its been a really long day out since 3 and this happend in my driveway at home. any truck with 4x4 can plow u may have to use 4low but it will work just depends for how long


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well they say that 90% of all accidents happen within a mile of home


----------



## KeystoneLawn&Landscaping (Jan 22, 2006)

I use a 99 Silverado 1500 short bed, with the small V8 ....plowing with this truck is great.....small wheel base for manuvering in tight places, decent gas ,mileage....I dont abuse the truck....I have about 700lbs of balast...IMO the weight also helps with the plow down, use your mass to push the snow....


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds good thanks


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Though I hardly use my truck for commercial use, it does see some (when I have to fill in for my dad) I run a 97 1500 GMC, with a 7 1/2 ' western uni pro plow. I run 420# of sand between the rear whells. The truck pushes like a tank, just try not to abuse them too bad. Let off the gas and roll into the pile, and give the truck time to go from drive to reverse and so forth and the Ford should do just fine.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I have check all the websites Boss Western Sno-Way Meyers Blizzard I'm sure I'm missing someone But either way it looks like Boss is the way to go a 7'6" str bld either poly steel or even there trip edge will work for my truck or Bliizzards 760LT


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

StoneDevil;458924 said:


> I have check all the websites Boss Western Sno-Way Meyers Blizzard I'm sure I'm missing someone But either way it looks like Boss is the way to go a 7'6" str bld either poly steel or even there trip edge will work for my truck or Bliizzards 760LT


7'6" SnoWay 26 series is listed for you application. I have this setup on my Nissan Titan with the steel blade, weighs in at 471lbs. The down pressure system is priceless for backblading (cleans better than some of the 600-800lb. plows I've owned). Trust me when I say that once you go SnoWay, you won't want to live without the DP. I run with 500lbs of bagged Magic Salt, 27" 8hp 2stage snowblower, walk-behind spreader and a few shovels in the back and it's like plowing with a tank!! Just have to be smart about where and when to push it with the 1/2 ton trucks, but they work just fine.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Steel or poly


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

StoneDevil;458960 said:


> Steel or poly


That would be your preference. The poly is only $100 more than the steel and only saves 23lbs. I went with the steel only because 1) it's powder coated so it's less likely to have paint & rust issues 2) I wanted the silver look so it would match my truck better (I know, I'm a freakin pansy!!lol) 3) I couldn't afford the extra $500 for the stainless. If you match the 26 series specs against the competitors, you get an extra inch or two in moldboard hieght, less weight, faster hydrualics and down pressure. I have owned many different plows and I can say, now that SnoWay has improved their hydrualics and solenoids, I would buy anything else. Just my $.02. Best of luck, happy holidays & keep us posted on what you go with.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

there 2 things i need , beefed up front suspension and money,, i plan on saving more in 08 so i hope things work out


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you go with the snoway you would only need money


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*1/2 ton is fine..*

sure a bigger truck would be nice, ... but hey... how does this look, old f 150 and a set of timbrens....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52009


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

01 F150 title in hand or new truck payments ummm i go with the first one so timbrens and a sno-way are in my future


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hell go with the Boss 7.6 Poly sport. Installed its just over 500lbs and its a great plow. I have one on the front of my 04 F-150 s-cab 4x4 and it works great. I have about 800lbs of salt in the bed and a 2" leveling kit in the front and the truck hardly squats an inch. I don't know a ton about the snoway but I can tell you this boss is a picnic to to put on and take off, takes less then 5 min.

There is pics of my truck in the storm photo forum from plowing last night if you look.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Boss,Meyers,Western,Fisher,Sno-Way,Curtis,Airflo,Hiniker,Blizzard and SnowDogg man my head is spinning


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

StoneDevil;459390 said:


> Boss,Meyers,Western,Fisher,Sno-Way,Curtis,Airflo,Hiniker,Blizzard and SnowDogg man my head is spinning


we run everything find something that fits the price u want take care of it and it will take care of u


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

daveintoledo;459255 said:


> sure a bigger truck would be nice, ... but hey... how does this look, old f 150 and a set of timbrens....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52009


I love those saber lights meyer's uses......im gonna hack a set up for my snoway..!

For your truck, its gonna lay frame not matter what plow you stick up front. I mounted a sno-way 8x29T (10inch trip edge) poly blade on my 96 tahoe. My truck has close to 150,000 abused miles on it b4 the plow..haha. I have done no major repairs, everything on the truck is 150k miles old....aside from the oil/plugs wires breaks fuel pump. Other then needing a good set of front end suspention upgrades...(idk..tims didn't seem like they did much for my truck)...id do shocks and tighting up the torsion bars if you have them. Your f-150 Truck will have good amount of power.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

VBigFord20;459373 said:


> Hell go with the Boss 7.6 Poly sport. Installed its just over 500lbs and its a great plow. I have one on the front of my 04 F-150 s-cab 4x4 and it works great. I have about 800lbs of salt in the bed and a 2" leveling kit in the front and the truck hardly squats an inch. I don't know a ton about the snoway but I can tell you this boss is a picnic to to put on and take off, takes less then 5 min.
> 
> There is pics of my truck in the storm photo forum from plowing last night if you look.


Got mine down to 1.5 to 2 mins to put on and about a minute to take off. Gotta love the SnoWay drive-in mount!! So rediculously easy and quick, it's not even funny!!


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is my 03 F150 with a 7.5 Curtis snow pro 3000. I do all residential, about 40 per storm twice so it's around 80 plows 4 or 5 passes per drive.

We had 2 8" storms in the last week and no problems here. This is the second year I have used this truck.

It has 5.4, 3.73's, fx4 off road package, T-Bars cranked up, 700lbs ballast, studded winterforce snow tires and an Edge programmer. Has worked awesome so far, no issues and with those tires I havent slipped once!

[IMG=http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8370/http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8370/img00128vg0.th.jpg]


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

like my signature says
98 f150 4x4 4.6L tow package 3.73's and 33" tires
7.5' arctic weighs around 700 installed... crank the torsion bars, re arch the rear springs, add 800# of salt to the back end and she drives like a cadilac.... stacks snow higher then the truck. 2-3 inches can plow in 2 wheel drive

as long as you keep up with the maintinence you should have no problem... keep up on the fluids and the oil changes... check the brakes and front suspension often... with all that weight and stop and go its tough on those little brakes!

happy plowing


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advise and sujestions deckboys, when i make some money this winter using the blower to do drives i will be looking to do the mods to my F150 i will diffently look into putting bigger rotors on or a heavy duty one atleast


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

I ran a 1992 chevy k1500 for two years it had 500000km on it and never had a problem with the 7.6 boss poly on the front end now im running a 90 k1500 and rebuilding the 92(getting a little rusty) iv havent had a problem with eaither and i do 60 resis and 2 smalltown bar parking lots and both trucks push like a dream. just take your time, as was said, when ur putting it frome drive to reverse and youl be fine


----------



## hadley-plow-guy (Dec 18, 2007)

I started with an '84 CJ7 with a 6' straight blade Fisher. It had a 4 cylinder and a manual trans. I threw a set of v bar chains on the front and let 'er go. Plowed snow like no tomorrow. It just took forever with the 6 footer. You have to work your way up to something bigger but for now a 1/2 ton should be OK. Lots of ballast and take it easy and you will do fine. Remember the harder you are on your equipment the more you have to pay to fix it. And thus less profit. I prefer to run late 70's to late 80's Chevy 1 tons due to ease of fixing them and the industrial axles and drivetrain. And parts are soooo cheap.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

you don't need bigger rotors just good brakes....just to re-phrase that


----------



## zach5187 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am prepared for front end repairs! I am an automotive technican kind of I work at the local ford dealership in town! At the same time i go to school full time and work! Now I bet your going to ask when am i going to plow??? I dont know but who cares!payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

zach5187;461767 said:


> I am prepared for front end repairs! I am an automotive technican kind of I work at the local ford dealership in town! At the same time i go to school full time and work! Now I bet your going to ask when am i going to plow??? I dont know but who cares!payup


you have one break down or wreck the truck and any money u had is gone. o and dont forget commercial insurance


----------



## zach5187 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am 20 not married lol thank god!! Only hear bad things about that! lol jk but I expect insurance to be around 400 a year is that out of line??? I have a clean record and no tickets what so ever


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

zach5187;462226 said:


> I am 20 not married lol thank god!! Only hear bad things about that! lol jk but I expect insurance to be around 400 a year is that out of line??? I have a clean record and no tickets what so ever


my comm insurance is like 3500 something like that


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW that much umm


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I run a 1980 f150 as a plow truck w/ 7.5 meyer with no problems, BUT make darn shure you get an aftermarket tranny cooler (best you can afford) I just had to replace my c6 as a result of burnt fluid (burnt both forward and reverse bands) also get an tranny temp Gage and keep your eye on it!! next to timbrens it is probably the most important thing you can do to the f150 if you expect to push any sizable amount of white gold. THE STOCK COOLER IS NOT ENOUGH!!!!!.


----------

